
Company sues website owners for using image links - nickb
http://blog.simplyjean.com/2008/05/27/imaging-linking-is-patented-websites-and-blogs-affected-advertlets-nuffnang-and-blog2u-may-have-to-call-it-a-day/
======
pmjordan
In what version of HTML was an <img> nestable in <a> introduced? I have a
feeling it might have been really really early on, in which case prior art
should hopefully stop this dead in its tracks before they've scared too many
people into paying up. Unfortunately someone will have to stand up to them in
court...

I couldn't find any record of the actual patent they're attempting to base
their claims on here.

~~~
apgwoz
yeah, but it made great linkbait!

------
TrevorJ
There is simply no way this will get any traction in court.

------
Hexstream
Another step in the abolishion of software patents?

